# Skype on HD



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Something that I didn't consider until I tried to contact my children via Skype and my HD. Do I need to set up a Google phone number for my HD or anything? Or will the same number they use to call through my computer work on the HD as well?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the Skype account has a number associated with it, doesn't it?  In that case, if you are logged onto the same account on your Fire HD, it should work.  Do you have the 4G model or the WiFi model?  

Betsy


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Skype primarily works via usernames. Once you log in, they should see that you are online if they have your username in their buddy list. 

Skype has additional services: SkypeIn and SkypeOut. SkypeOut let's you call regular phones. SkypeIn gives you a phone number so people can call you from their phone. If you have both SkypeIn and SkypeOut, you can set SkypeOut to display your Skype number as your caller ID when making Skype calls. Both are optional and both cost money. 

As long as you have a free Skype account, you should be able to chat with other Skype users just using your username.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Xopher, I have a Skype account but rarely Skype, so couldn't quite remember how it worked!


Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I had never used Skype and had no idea how it worked. But I wanted to set it up with me on my Fire and hubby on his Ipad so when he has to go on his next trip, we can hopefully finally have a decent video chat. 

Hubby insisted I needed to sign in with some hotmail account which I could not remember anymore  . So I just set up a Skype account which was just a username. He apparently did use some hotmail or something like that and we added each other. I think we are set now when he goes in January.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You've practiced, right?

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You've practiced, right?


Do practice - unless you have a friend willing to help you when he is gone! I had to do that this past year with a friend, they had set everything up - just never attempted to connect one another. I offered to test her end and she got it working then could connect with him.

I got a frantic text from my 8yo this morning (text now - i've created a monster.....) that something was wrong with her Skype account. She however told her 16yo sister in another message that her account was logged out and she didn't know her user name/pw to get back in.

I'm thinking after only 5 hours of sleep at that point - i was quite happy Skype wasn't working for her!! (SHe skyped me at 11:30pm last night from her dad's!  )


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, we tested it out. Sitting next to each other on the couch.  . 

This will just make it way easier. Until now he used his ipad or iphone and I had to use a very very old laptop that cannot be unhooked from the outlet anymore, battery dead. So I had to sit there with my head to the left at 90 degrees, while he got to be comfortable in his hotel with the ipad.  . We usually did yahoo messenger and such. The video quality was always really bad on my end because of the old laptop. 

I can usually figure stuff out once I play with it. Just never had used skype before. I wish my mom in germany had a computer that we could skype.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Atunah said:


> Oh yeah, we tested it out. Sitting next to each other on the couch.


My kids did this too.... LOL!

Then they got tired of getting feedback, so one hid in the corner in the kitchen and the other in their room!


----------

